# Personaggi e ... noi



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Quale personaggio di film avete trovato simile a voi?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BJFwzls8-s




ma non ho trovato le scena della lettera
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1Pe2As9__k&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

*Melvin?*

Ecco Persa io sono esattamente come lui. Identico.


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco Persa io sono esattamente come lui. Identico.


Quindi, Astro cara, ci vuole tanta ma tanta ma tanta pazienza vero?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Quindi, Astro cara, ci vuole tanta ma tanta ma tanta pazienza vero?


Immensa: me ne sono reso conto perchè tutte le donne con cui hanno avuto a che fare con me, me l'hanno confermato: con te ci vuole molta pazienza, sei un uomo molto difficile.
Riconosco a mia moglie questa qualità: la pazienza.
Io per altro sono il re del tutto e subito.
La peggior frase per me è: Dammi tempo che ci arrivi anch'io a capire, temo che sottindenda un inganno.


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

persa, anche io ti vedo cosi.

la seconda scena, dove lui esprime tutta la sua ammirazione per lei è stupenda.

sai..dire un ti amo non è poi cosi difficile...anche perchè spesso esprime  un " ho bisogno di te " e quindi ...vabbè..lasciamo perdere...

ma riuscire ad esprimere l_'ammirazione, _se  c 'è...non è cosa assai frequente.

io la esprimo , ma io non ho difficolta' ad esternare cio' che sento quando dico di amare, ma non so per quanti sia la stessa cosa.


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Immensa: me ne sono reso conto perchè tutte le donne con cui hanno avuto a che fare con me, me l'hanno confermato: con te ci vuole molta pazienza, sei un uomo molto difficile.
> Riconosco a mia moglie questa qualità: la pazienza.
> Io per altro sono il re del tutto e subito.
> La peggior frase per me è: Dammi tempo che ci arrivi anch'io a capire, temo che sottindenda un inganno.


tu ti senti "o  King "a prescindere:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu ti senti "o  King "a prescindere:mrgreen:


Vero
Dopo essere diventato conte perchè le Ac.conte.nto, aspiro al principato:
Contepinceton: il principe del forum:up::up::up:


----------



## Micia (11 Agosto 2010)

> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Vero
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> > tiè:calcio:
> > e per questo e per quello che dovrai ancora dire,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*persa contro il conte*

:carneval:

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=V08-dxlgBv4&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Anna A*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=kxSHjyUa7zs&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Contessa Matraini*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Hc0JTuWeA&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Magenta e Mary*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=s97qT0K26ts&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Mia Martini: Amarax*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=g1nrmqM0XWY&a=GxdCwVVULXePN2WzFeP6YAqHwo8UnHEB&playnext=1


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=gf34WKugN0M&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Miciolidia*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=iR-AecM2Ngo&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Moltimodi*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=CmFcCxaovT4


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Oscuro*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=aBe6ULj-L5k


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*Papero*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=AB-vAY3gExU


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2010)

*bruja*

http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=8aeL_J8RGeY&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (12 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=gf34WKugN0M&feature=related



Grazie Pinceton :up: ho sempre amato questa Grande Artista, come attrice e come DONNA! GRAZIE!





.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

Io non intendevo fisicamente, né, tantomento, l'identicazione con un attore interessante.
Intendevo se vi è mai capitato di trovare un personaggio in un film (ma anche in un libro) in cui abbiate ritrovato tratti del vostro caratteri.
I personaggio che ho postato mi hanno sorpreso per quanto li ho trovati simili.
Non credo che possa esserci un'altra persona a capirci al punto da poterci riconoscere in un personaggio, a meno che non sia una persona davvero molto intima.


----------



## Abigail (12 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non intendevo fisicamente, né, tantomento, l'identicazione con un attore interessante.
> Intendevo se vi è mai capitato di trovare un personaggio in un film (ma anche in un libro) in cui abbiate ritrovato trati del vostro caratteri.
> I personaggio che ho postato mi hanno sorpreso per quanto li ho trovati simili.
> Non credo che possa esserci un'altra persona a capirci al punto da poterci riconoscere in un personaggio, a meno che non sia una persona davvero molto intima.


Io mi sono ritrovata molto come complessità di carattere e come incapacità di vivere determinate emozioni ,sempre  fuggendo dalla felicità , a Matteo della meglio gioventù (Alessio Boni). Mi ha colpito quanta analogia trovassi con questo personaggio e mi ha fatto anche un po' paura.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeYk1F54Dp8


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2010)

E' questo che intendevo: provare inquietudine vedendosi rappresentati.
E' una sorpresa simile a quella che si prova quando si trova una persona che ci capisce ...se si ha la ventura di trovarla.

Un po' come...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpNdMIAnKko


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

ohio..
 che bel tred.!!

persa, non è facile rispondere. ce ne sono diversi. dal matteo di Abi a all'ambizione di fare proprie le parole che che Choderlos de Laclos fa recitare alla Mertuil, per poi passare a tratti caratteriali della Vitti in alcuni film, o a quelli di Telma e Luise.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non intendevo fisicamente, né, tantomento, l'identicazione con un attore interessante.
> Intendevo se vi è mai capitato di trovare un personaggio in un film (ma anche in un libro) in cui abbiate ritrovato tratti del vostro caratteri.
> I personaggio che ho postato mi hanno sorpreso per quanto li ho trovati simili.
> Non credo che possa esserci un'altra persona a capirci al punto da poterci riconoscere in un personaggio, a meno che non sia una persona davvero molto intima.


comunque credo che Pince non si riferisse solo a questioni puramente estetiche.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

questo Film, io non lo amo. lo adoro.
chi mi legge da anni lo sa. è per me in assoluto il fim che per sceneggiatura, per ambientazione..etc....etc..si sovrappone all'immagine che ho di me stessa.
c'è in ognuno di questi personaggi quella che credo di essere o che vorrei.tutti, nessuno escluso.è il fim dell'inquietudine per rispondere a persa. l'inquietudine di vedersi rappresentati.



contepinceton ha detto:


> http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Hc0JTuWeA&feature=related


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Talmente l'opposto di me che neppure lo sono mai riuscito a vedere intero quel film... maneggi noiosi...io sono così diretta ...che c'è chi si domanda sempre cosa ci sia dietro... :mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Talmente l'opposto di me che neppure lo sono mai riuscito a vedere intere quel film... maneggi noiosi...


a me invece piace...ho letto pure il libro.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Talmente l'opposto di me che neppure lo sono mai riuscito a vedere intero quel film... maneggi noiosi...io sono così diretta ...che c'è chi si domanda sempre cosa ci sia dietro... :mrgreen:


Persa, ma è rappresentata l'intera umanità.

Quello che è interessante non è quello che tu chiami maneggio, quello è un pretesto narrativo,ma la conduzione delle relazioni, la personalità di ognuno, il dramma esistenziale, le scelte,i profili caratteriali , le psicologie perverse e drammaticamente umane. tutto.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> a me invece piace...ho letto pure il libro.



e quando pensi che il l ibro è stato scritto da un uomo !!! e non del 2000...
e poi la scelta dell'epistolario...un capolavoro.
baudelaire disse " questo libro, se brucia, non puo' che bruciare come il ghiaccio".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, ma è rappresentata l'intera umanità.
> 
> Quello che è interessante non è quello che tu chiami maneggio, quello è un pretesto narrativo,ma la conduzione delle relazioni, la personalità di ognuno, il dramma esistenziale, le scelte,i profili caratteriali , le psicologie perverse e drammaticamente umane. tutto.


Quello è un altro discorso ...figurati che vado matta per "Un giorno in pretura" e provo partecipazione per gli assassini (non tutti).
Io non mi riconosco in quelle personalità e in quelle crudeltà, anche verso se stessi.
Però, ripeto, non sono mai riuscita a vederlo dall'inizio alla fine e non ho letto il libro.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello è un altro discorso ...figurati che vado matta per "Un giorno in pretura" e provo partecipazione per gli assassini (non tutti).
> Io non mi riconosco in quelle personalità e in quelle crudeltà, anche verso se stessi.


Interessante, per quale genere di assassini?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Interessante, per quale genere di assassini?


 Quelli che strenuamente negano l'evidenza, che si dichiarano innocenti per cercare di salvarsi da se stessi. Miseri esseri umani che si vergognano di quel che sono e che hanno ucciso un altro per uccidere quello che l'altro, come uno specchio, gli rivelava di sè.
Ricordo il primo processo che avevo visto. Una donna si era prostituita in gioventù, con il marito come lenone.
Poi aveva cambiato città e faceva il vigile. Un collega voleva avere rapporti con lei e, frustrato, aveva fatto ricerche sul suo passato e aveva scoperto il suo passato e voleva costringerla, ricattandola. Lei l'aveva ucciso e per tutto il processo aveva cercato di negare tutto.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *Persa, ma è rappresentata l'intera umanità.*
> 
> Quello che è interessante non è quello che tu chiami maneggio, quello è un pretesto narrativo,ma la conduzione delle relazioni, la personalità di ognuno, il dramma esistenziale, le scelte,i profili caratteriali , le psicologie perverse e drammaticamente umane. tutto.


bhè allora anche nei *miserabili *la ritrovi
io pure non sono riuscita a finirlo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhè allora anche nei *miserabili *la ritrovi
> io pure non sono riuscita a finirlo


Io invece l'ho riletto un sacco di volte.
Hugo è fantastico.
Ma anche qui dentro c'è molto dei miserabili, specie nel rapporto tra il protagonista e il poliziotto che cerca di inchiodarlo per tutta una vita. Poi la figura del vescovo che salva il ladro, è fantastica.


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece l'ho riletto un sacco di volte.
> Hugo è fantastico.
> Ma anche qui dentro c'è molto dei miserabili, specie nel rapporto tra il protagonista e il poliziotto che cerca di inchiodarlo per tutta una vita. Poi la figura del vescovo che salva il ladro, è fantastica.


mi riferivo alle relazioni pericolose. (non sono riuscita a finirlo)
I miserabili è un libro che tutti dovrebbero leggere.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelli che strenuamente negano l'evidenza, che si dichiarano innocenti per cercare di salvarsi da se stessi. Miseri esseri umani che si vergognano di quel che sono e che hanno ucciso un altro per uccidere quello che l'altro, come uno specchio, gli rivelava di sè.
> Ricordo il primo processo che avevo visto. Una donna si era prostituita in gioventù, con il marito come lenone.
> Poi aveva cambiato città e faceva il vigile. Un collega voleva avere rapporti con lei e, frustrato, aveva fatto ricerche sul suo passato e aveva scoperto il suo passato e voleva costringerla, ricattandola. Lei l'aveva ucciso e per tutto il processo aveva cercato di negare tutto.


Embè? 
Lei ha fatto bene ad ucciderlo.
Porca miseria, una si ricostruisce, si riabilita in una vita onesta, ma no che arriva lui a tirar fuori di nuovo il suo passato.
A casa mia lei ha solo usato: legittima difesa.
Mica lei lo uccideva se lui non l'avesse ricattato no?
Lui la ha costretta a misure estreme.
Una che ha avuto un marito che la mandava a battere, mica può essere una persona molto tenera eh? Che puoi ricattare...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi riferivo alle relazioni pericolose. (non sono riuscita a finirlo)
> I miserabili è un libro che tutti dovrebbero leggere.


Ah mi scuso.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelli che strenuamente negano l'evidenza, che si dichiarano innocenti per cercare di salvarsi da se stessi. Miseri esseri umani che si vergognano di quel che sono e che hanno ucciso un altro per uccidere quello che l'altro, come uno specchio, gli rivelava di sè.
> Ricordo il primo processo che avevo visto. Una donna si era prostituita in gioventù, con il marito come lenone.
> Poi aveva cambiato città e faceva il vigile. Un collega voleva avere rapporti con lei e, frustrato, aveva fatto ricerche sul suo passato e aveva scoperto il suo passato e voleva costringerla, ricattandola. Lei l'aveva ucciso e per tutto il processo aveva cercato di negare tutto.


per avergliela negata...che pezzo di emme di uomo.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhè allora anche nei *miserabili *la ritrovi
> io pure non sono riuscita a finirlo


certo che si . 
Di Hugo non ho mai letto nulla.ma immagino..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> per avergliela negata...che pezzo di emme di uomo.


Straquoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che si .
> Di Hugo non ho mai letto nulla.ma immagino..


 E' ..ottocentesco.
Di ogni personaggio viene narrata tutta la vita prima che entri nella storia principale e questo per sostenere che in quella circostanza era prevedibile che si sarebbe comportato in quel determinato modo. Ma quando c'è amore si ribalta tutto.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Straquoto.


tu pensa a sta povera donna che si vuole riabilitare e arriva un pirla che ti rovina la vita, come se non fosse già abbastanza quello che hai vissuto...


nemmeno il giudice avrei potuto fare, perchè l'avrei ASSOLTA.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu pensa a sta povera donna che si vuole riabilitare e arriva un pirla che ti rovina la vita, come se non fosse già abbastanza quello che hai vissuto...
> 
> 
> nemmeno il giudice avrei potuto fare, perchè l'avrei ASSOLTA.


 Ma non è l'unica.
L'ultimo che ho visto è uno che, per sua propria responsabilità, si era trovato senza lavoro e senza la stima neppure di se stesso e poi ha ucciso chi si frapponeva a suo maldestro e delinquenziale tentativo di salvezza.
Ma era sconvolgente perché durante tutta la prima parte del processo negava di fronte a provo schiaccianti (accusando la polizia di averle fabbricate) e aveva un viso, dopo la pausa estiva rientrava confessando (e "aggiustando" la cosa per cercare di evitare la premeditazione), ma aveva un altro viso.


----------



## Micia (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ..ottocentesco.
> Di ogni personaggio viene narrata tutta la vita prima che entri nella storia principale e questo per sostenere che in quella circostanza era prevedibile che si sarebbe comportato in quel determinato modo. Ma quando c'è amore si ribalta tutto.



lo dovro' aprire prima o poi....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tu pensa a sta povera donna che si vuole riabilitare e arriva un pirla che ti rovina la vita, come se non fosse già abbastanza quello che hai vissuto...
> 
> 
> nemmeno il giudice avrei potuto fare, perchè l'avrei ASSOLTA.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


 Non ho capito quale film: Revolutionary road?


----------



## Iris (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito quale film: Revolutionary road?


Sembrerebbe


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho capito quale film: Revolutionary road?


Sì. In lei ho visto la mia solitudine esistenziale.
E ho cominciato a darle una forma, a conoscerla.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì. In lei ho visto la mia solitudine esistenziale.
> E ho cominciato a darle una forma, a conoscerla.


 Cosa avresti voluto fare e ti è stato impedito?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa avresti voluto fare e ti è stato impedito?


Non ho avuto impedimenti di sorta, fortunatamente.
Il mio vissuto è solo un pallido riflesso della drammatica  e soffocante situazione in cui si trova a dibattersi la protagonista di quel film.

Mi riconosco in alcuni momenti in cui lei si sente stretta suo malgrado dentro le convenzioni e le opportunità di comportarsi in un certo modo, quando non vorrebbe, e nonostante lei stessa avesse proposto una strada alternativa per lei e suo marito.
Quel litigio tra lei e Leonardo di Caprio ( vado a memoria, potrei fallare in qualche particolare) in cui viene praticamente accusata di essere psicolabile perchè vuole rinunciare al figlio che porta in grembo in favore del progetto di trasferirsi all'estero: non so perchè, ma ha scatenato una violentissima emozione dentro di me e sono stata malissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non ho avuto impedimenti di sorta, fortunatamente.
> Il mio vissuto è solo un pallido riflesso della drammatica e soffocante situazione in cui si trova a dibattersi la protagonista di quel film.
> 
> Mi riconosco in alcuni momenti in cui lei si sente stretta suo malgrado dentro le convenzioni e le opportunità di comportarsi in un certo modo, quando non vorrebbe, e nonostante lei stessa avesse proposto una strada alternativa per lei e suo marito.
> Quel litigio tra lei e Leonardo di Caprio ( vado a memoria, potrei fallare in qualche particolare) in cui viene praticamente accusata di essere psicolabile perchè vuole rinunciare al figlio che porta in grembo in favore del progetto di trasferirsi all'estero: non so perchè, ma ha scatenato una violentissima emozione dentro di me e sono stata malissimo.


 Non ho visto il film, né ho letto il libro, proprio perché leggendo la trama non mi aveva attirata.
Ma (chiedo spiegazioni) ti pare che un trasferimento giustifichi rinunciare a un figlio o forse il trasferimento era un espediente per non affrontare altro?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film, né ho letto il libro, proprio perché leggendo la trama non mi aveva attirata.
> Ma (chiedo spiegazioni) ti pare che un trasferimento giustifichi rinunciare a un figlio o forse il trasferimento era un espediente per non affrontare altro?


No, lei aveva affrontato le difficoltà della coppia per entrambi.
Infatti, vedendo che la loro vita di coppia si appiattiva, aveva spronato suo marito a cambiare il lavoro, del quale non era soddisfatto: l'aveva invitato a cercare la sua vera strada e insieme avevano deciso di trasferirsi a Parigi, dove lui era stato durante la guerra. In quella città egli aveva respirato un'aria cosmopolita di cui conservava un ricordo entusiasta. Lei avrebbe lavorato come impiegata per una organizzazione governativa, mantenendo la famiglia (due bimbi) finchè  lui non avesse trovato la sua strada e un lavoro soddisfacente.

Dopo aver comunicato la decisione a tutti, parenti, amici....con le valigie pronte....

...arriva un'insperata promozione per lui, con tanto di rilevante aumento di stipendio. Lei scopre di essere incinta. Diventa opportuno ( economicamente e per la morale comune) sacrificare il sogno rivoluzionario di partire : le motivazioni di lui sono fondamentalmente economiche, evidentemente il sogno non era così forte.
Lei, che ormai credeva in questa nuova strada che aveva aperto , sarebbe disposta a sacrificare la gravidanza pur di partire.
Ma lui la tratta da psicolabile: di cosa dovrebbe essere contenta una donna, se non essere madre? Se non lo sei, le dice, significa che hai qualcosa di sbagliato e di perverso.
L'intesa si infrange: lei si sente sempre più sola. Si sente costretta in quel ruolo di madre e di moglie perfetta.

Così il film.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, lei aveva affrontato le difficoltà della coppia per entrambi.
> Infatti, vedendo che la loro vita di coppia si appiattiva, aveva spronato suo marito a cambiare il lavoro, del quale non era soddisfatto: l'aveva invitato a cercare la sua vera strada e insieme avevano deciso di trasferirsi a Parigi, dove lui era stato durante la guerra. In quella città egli aveva respirato un'aria cosmopolita di cui conservava un ricordo entusiasta. Lei avrebbe lavorato come impiegata per una organizzazione governativa, mantenendo la famiglia (due bimbi) finchè lui non avesse trovato la sua strada e un lavoro soddisfacente.
> 
> Dopo aver comunicato la decisione a tutti, parenti, amici....con le valigie pronte....
> ...


 Grazie.


----------



## Giusy (13 Agosto 2010)

Dunque.... Quando ho visto per la prima volta Indiana Jones ho pensato di essere identica a lui, nella passione per l'archeologia, nella voglia di scoprire, e perfino nella paura folle per i serpenti.

E poi mi sono rivista in Sally di "Harry ti presento Sally", visto per la prima volta, dietro suggerimento credo di Persa, un paio di anni fa!


----------



## Abigail (13 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, lei aveva affrontato le difficoltà della coppia per entrambi.
> Infatti, vedendo che la loro vita di coppia si appiattiva, aveva spronato suo marito a cambiare il lavoro, del quale non era soddisfatto: l'aveva invitato a cercare la sua vera strada e insieme avevano deciso di trasferirsi a Parigi, dove lui era stato durante la guerra. In quella città egli aveva respirato un'aria cosmopolita di cui conservava un ricordo entusiasta. Lei avrebbe lavorato come impiegata per una organizzazione governativa, mantenendo la famiglia (due bimbi) finchè  lui non avesse trovato la sua strada e un lavoro soddisfacente.
> 
> Dopo aver comunicato la decisione a tutti, parenti, amici....con le valigie pronte....
> ...


Ho visto il film e mi è piaciuto molto ma non concordo sul grassettato: lui non la tratta da psicolabile, (ricordi la prima volta che conoscono il matto? si sentono molto vicini a lui entrambi) la tratta come una donna che non riesce a raggiungere, alla quale non riesce a dare quel che lei chiede perchè in lui vince la perdita d'ideali e la voglia di normalità.
Lei a me piace all'inizio ma poi, anche per la cultura dei tempi effettivamente, affida a lui l'ago della bilancia e si aspetta che la sua felicità e soddisfazione , dipendano solo ed esclusivamente da lui.
E ,ovviamente, resterà delusa.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questo che intendevo: provare inquietudine vedendosi rappresentati.
> E' una sorpresa simile a quella che si prova quando si trova una persona che ci capisce ...se si ha la ventura di trovarla.
> 
> Un po' come...


Persa, in che maniera ti rappresenta questa canzone?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, in che maniera ti rappresenta questa canzone?


Quale canzone?
Intendi The way we were?
No è solo il tema musicale del film. Io mi riferivo al personaggio di Katy. Ero giovanissima e sono uscita dalla prima proiezione entusiasta. Il film in realtà non aveva avuto un gran successo in Italia, a Milano era stato in prima visione una settimana (posso dirti anche il cinema :rotfl.
A distanza di più di 35 anni lo trovo ancora impressionante e addirittura profetico.
L'altro film il personaggio di lei (non quello di lui che non mi suscita alcun interesse) mi ha colpito soprattutto nella parte della lettera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Ho visto il film e mi è piaciuto molto ma non concordo sul grassettato: lui non la tratta da psicolabile, (ricordi la prima volta che conoscono il matto? si sentono molto vicini a lui entrambi) *la tratta come una donna che non riesce a raggiungere, alla quale non riesce a dare quel che lei chiede perchè in lui vince la perdita d'ideali e la voglia di normalità.*
> Lei a me piace all'inizio ma poi, anche per la cultura dei tempi effettivamente, affida a lui l'ago della bilancia e si aspetta che la sua felicità e soddisfazione , dipendano solo ed esclusivamente da lui.
> E ,ovviamente, resterà delusa.


E' vero, ma poi mi sembra che infine lui dia a lei la responsabilità.
La scena del litigio è molto violenta, e mi dava il senso che lui volesse prevaricare.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

*PERSA e tutte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=s97qT0K26ts&feature=related



ma voi  avete ascoltato con attenzione questo dialogo? ...


" Luomo gode della felicità che prova, la donna di quella che dà. Questa differnza essenziale , ma cosi poco considerata, fra l'uomo e donna, influisce tuttavia , e in modo sensibile su tutta laloro condotta reciproca. Il piacere dell'uno consiste nel soddisfare dei desideri, quelli dellaltra soprattutto nel farli nascere. Piacere è per lui solo il mezzo per raggiungere il successo , mentreper lei è il successo stesso.. E la civetteria , tanto spesso rimproverata alle donne , altro non è se non l'abuso di questa maniera d' interdere l'amore ed è una riprova della sua reale esistenza.

Infine la passione esclusiva che caratterizza in modo particolare l'amore , nell'uomo non è se non una preferenza se serve, al massimo, a rendere piu' intenso un piacere che forse con un 'altra sarebbe piu' debole, ma sussisterebbe ugualemte; mentre nella donna è un sentimento profondo che non solo annulla il sentimento per altri ma che piu' forte della natura, e del tutto sottratto al suo imperio, non le lascia provare che ripugnanza e disgusto proprio per cio' che potrebbe produrre volutta. 

 e non crediate che le eccezioni , piu' o meno numerose, che si possono citare possono avere la forza di togliere valore a queste verità universali.
Ne è la prova la voce del popolo che solo per gli uomini fa DISTINZIONE FRA INFEDELTà E INCOSTANZA; DISTINZIONI DI CUI ESSI SI PREVALGONO MENTRE DOVREBBERO ESSERNE UMILIATI...

Pierre Choderlos de Laclos ("Le amicizie pericolose" cit, lettera CXXX )


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale canzone?
> Intendi The way we were?
> No è solo il tema musicale del film. Io mi riferivo al personaggio di Katy. Ero giovanissima e sono uscita dalla prima proiezione entusiasta. Il film in realtà non aveva avuto un gran successo in Italia, a Milano era stato in prima visione una settimana (posso dirti anche il cinema :rotfl.
> A distanza di più di 35 anni lo trovo ancora impressionante e addirittura profetico.
> L'altro film il personaggio di lei (non quello di lui che non mi suscita alcun interesse) mi ha colpito soprattutto nella parte della lettera.


che non ricordo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che non ricordo


 Lui paga le cure per il figlio.
Lei gli scrive una lettera.
La cosa che mi ha colpito è la ricerca di chiarezza di lei che, ne evidenzia l'onestà e la dignità, nel contempo la rende consapevolmente vulnerabile.


----------



## Micia (14 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui paga le cure per il figlio.
> Lei gli scrive una lettera.
> La cosa che mi ha colpito è la ricerca di chiarezza di lei che, ne evidenzia l'onestà e la dignità, nel contempo la rende consapevolmente vulnerabile.




bel personaggio.

si.


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' vero, ma poi mi sembra che infine lui dia a lei la responsabilità.
> La scena del litigio è molto violenta, e mi dava il senso che lui volesse prevaricare.


Mi fai riflettere. Io in quella scena mi sento più vicina a lui che a lei


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma voi  avete ascoltato con attenzione questo dialogo? ...
> 
> 
> " Luomo gode della felicità che prova, la donna di quella che dà. Questa differnza essenziale , ma cosi poco considerata, fra l'uomo e donna, influisce tuttavia , e in modo sensibile su tutta laloro condotta reciproca. Il piacere dell'uno consiste nel soddisfare dei desideri, quelli dellaltra soprattutto nel farli nascere. Piacere è per lui solo il mezzo per raggiungere il successo , mentreper lei è il successo stesso.. E la civetteria , tanto spesso rimproverata alle donne , altro non è se non l'abuso di questa maniera d' interdere l'amore ed è una riprova della sua reale esistenza.
> ...


Bellissimo sto post!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtbYbKBukvw&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARpqv0TxlRk



"-Invece io ti dico che la gente è molto più importante di una stupida caccia alle streghe, tu e io, ma che causa, ma che principi!"
-Ma gli uomini, Hubbell, non sono altro che i loro principi!"


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Meryl Streep nei Ponti di Madison County....
La lettera alla figlia mi toglie il respiro e lei e una donna dal grande coraggio


----------



## xfactor (5 Settembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYqxEoL9IPs&feature=related



ecco sono un pò così!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meryl Streep nei Ponti di Madison County....
> La lettera alla figlia mi toglie il respiro e lei e una donna dal grande coraggio


 Ho pensato a te rivedendolo l'altra sera. Quando parlava del sentirsi diversa e se stessa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYqxEoL9IPs&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ecco sono un pò così!


----------



## xfactor (5 Settembre 2010)

alle volte persa sei propio simpatica, come un foruncolino sulle chiappe!:sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho pensato a te rivedendolo l'altra sera. Quando parlava del sentirsi diversa e se stessa.


Ne sono contenta. Trovo che sia una donna che ha saputo amare e fare le scelte giuste. Capisco cosa ha provato, in parte e le parole che scrive alle figlia sono quelle che mi piacerebbe poter dire ai miei figli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sono contenta. Trovo che sia una donna che ha saputo amare e fare le scelte giuste. Capisco cosa ha provato, in parte e le parole che scrive alle figlia sono quelle che mi piacerebbe poter dire ai miei figli


 Meglio non dirle ..non sempre si reagisce nella vita come nei prodotti di fantasia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> alle volte persa sei propio simpatica, come un foruncolino sulle chiappe!:sbatti:


 Io ho pensato al padre.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio non dirle ..non sempre si reagisce nella vita come nei prodotti di fantasia.


Mi illudo di avere figli intelligenti, umili e che mi adorano sopra qualunque cosa.
Io davanti a una lettera del genere, capendo il sacrificio che ha fatto mia madre per me non potrei che piangere ancora di più per la sua morte..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi illudo di avere figli intelligenti, umili e che mi adorano sopra qualunque cosa.
> Io davanti a una lettera del genere, capendo il sacrificio che ha fatto mia madre per me non potrei che piangere ancora di più per la sua morte..


 Mai attribuire agli altri i nostri sentimenti e le nostre reazioni.
Hai provato personalmente a comportarti in modo che non ti saresti aspettato.
Figurati se si possono prevedere reazioni di altri per cose che toccano nel profondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio non dirle ..non sempre si reagisce nella vita come nei prodotti di fantasia.





farfalla ha detto:


> Mi illudo di avere figli intelligenti, umili e che *mi adorano sopra qualunque cosa*.
> Io davanti a una lettera del genere, capendo il sacrificio che ha fatto mia madre per me non potrei che piangere ancora di più per la sua morte..


Meglio non fare troppo affidamento sull'adorazione altrui, figli compresi.

E in effetti nei film è tutto edulcorato, per cui quoto persa sul silenzio attorno a certe verità.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Meglio non fare troppo affidamento sull'adorazione altrui, figli compresi.
> 
> E in effetti nei film è tutto edulcorato, per cui quoto persa sul silenzio attorno a certe verità.


Trovo però che quella madre prenda una decisione giusta in punto di morte. vuole passare l'eternità nei luoghi che l'hanno vista felice e l'unico modo per essere certa che i suoi desideri vengano esauditi è raccontare la sua storia.
Accidenti quella donna ha vissuto lontano dall'uomo che amava per stare con loro, perchè suo marito non sarebbe sopravvissuto alle chiacchere, per tutti tranne che per lei. Se i figli non avessero acconsentito sarebbero stati dei figli non meritevoli di una madre così. Ovvio che c'entra poco con la mia realtà ma ribadisco che mi auguro di avere dei figli così, che criticano non capiscono ma alla fine si rendono conto che anche se la madre non era esattamente quello che credevano aveva amato loro sopra ogni cosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo però che quella madre prenda una decisione giusta in punto di morte. vuole passare l'eternità nei luoghi che l'hanno vista felice e l'unico modo per essere certa che i suoi desideri vengano esauditi è raccontare la sua storia.
> Accidenti quella donna ha vissuto lontano dall'uomo che amava per stare con loro, perchè suo marito non sarebbe sopravvissuto alle chiacchere, per tutti tranne che per lei. Se i figli non avessero acconsentito sarebbero stati dei figli non meritevoli di una madre così. Ovvio che c'entra poco con la mia realtà ma ribadisco che mi auguro di avere dei figli così, che criticano non capiscono ma alla fine si rendono conto che anche se la madre non era esattamente quello che credevano aveva amato loro sopra ogni cosa.


 Veramente aveva amato anche se stessa perché non sarebbe stata capace di essere felice a quel prezzo.
Poi non si sa se quello che era funzionato per una settimana ed era pieno di promesse se avrebbe mantenuto le promesse.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente aveva amato anche se stessa perché non sarebbe stata capace di essere felice a quel prezzo.
> Poi non si sa se quello che era funzionato per una settimana ed era pieno di promesse se avrebbe mantenuto le promesse.


E meno male che in una vita intera ha amato se stessa per 4 giorni.
Sa che non sarebbe mai stato possibile. Lo dice chiaramente "Quello che abbiamo avuto non durerebbe fuori da qui". Lo sa lei e lo sa lui. Infatti prende la giusta decisione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E meno male che in una vita intera ha amato se stessa per 4 giorni.
> Sa che non sarebbe mai stato possibile. Lo dice chiaramente "Quello che abbiamo avuto non durerebbe fuori da qui". Lo sa lei e lo sa lui. Infatti prende la giusta decisione.


 E allora non l'ha fatto per i figli...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora non l'ha fatto per i figli...


Se non ci fossero stati i figli e il marito alla fine quella portiera l'avrebbe aperta e avrebbe rischiato...magari si sbagliavano e quell'amore sarebbe durato. Lei si è comportato come tutti si aspettavano che facesse. Io l'ho ammirata molto per questo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo però che quella madre prenda una decisione giusta in punto di morte. vuole passare l'eternità nei luoghi che l'hanno vista felice e l'unico modo per essere certa che i suoi desideri vengano esauditi è raccontare la sua storia.
> Accidenti quella donna* ha vissuto lontano dall'uomo che amava* per stare con loro, perchè suo marito non sarebbe sopravvissuto alle chiacchere, per tutti tranne che per lei. Se i figli non avessero acconsentito sarebbero stati dei figli non meritevoli di una madre così. Ovvio che c'entra poco con la mia realtà ma ribadisco che mi auguro di avere dei figli così, che criticano non capiscono ma alla fine si rendono conto che anche se la madre non era esattamente quello che credevano aveva amato loro sopra ogni cosa.


Mi viene sempre il dubbio: era poi veramente l'uomo che amava?
Perchè, come dice Persa, lì c'è stato un preludio, ma poi le cose avrebbero funzionato nel lungo periodo? E' un pò la questione del colpo di fulmine: c'è chi ci crede e chi no, io per esempio non ci credo.

Per il discorso dei figli sono d'accordo, alla fine lei li ha amati sopra ogni cosa, sopra a quella che poteva essere una realizzazione e un modo per rendere più compiuta la sua vita. Secondo me ha rinunciato più per i figli che per il marito.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi viene sempre il dubbio: era poi veramente l'uomo che amava?
> Perchè, come dice Persa, lì c'è stato un preludio, ma poi le cose avrebbero funzionato nel lungo periodo? E' un pò la questione del colpo di fulmine: c'è chi ci crede e chi no, io per esempio non ci credo.
> 
> Per il discorso dei figli sono d'accordo, alla fine lei li ha amati sopra ogni cosa, sopra a quella che poteva essere una realizzazione e un modo per rendere più compiuta la sua vita. *Secondo me ha rinunciato più per i figli che per il marito.*




Anche secondo me però accudisce il marito fino alla fine senza fargli pesare mai il suo segreto.
Era l'uomo che aveva capito che donna fosse lei e di cosa avesse bisogno. Certo un vero colpo di fulmine, probabilmente si sarebbe esaurito ma lei non può saperlo quindi resta una scelta difficile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero stati i figli e il marito alla fine quella portiera l'avrebbe aperta e avrebbe rischiato...magari si sbagliavano e quell'amore sarebbe durato. Lei si è comportato come tutti si aspettavano che facesse. Io l'ho ammirata molto per questo


 E' un personaggio che piace a tutte perché fa delle scelte basate su valori affettivi.
Pensare cosa avrebbe fatto se fosse stata libera mi pare andare oltre la fantasia più sfrenata. Anche un personaggio non sarebbe quello che è senza il suo vissuto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Anche secondo me però accudisce il marito fino alla fine senza fargli pesare mai il suo segreto.
> Era l'uomo che aveva capito che donna fosse lei e di cosa avesse bisogno. Certo un vero colpo di fulmine, probabilmente si sarebbe esaurito ma lei non può saperlo quindi resta una scelta difficile.


Sì, molto difficile, perchè in entrambi i casi non ci sarebbe stata una felicità completa. Se fosse partita con lui il pensiero dell'abbandono della famiglia si sarebbe fatto insopportabile nel giro di breve tempo: restando ha rinunciato a realizzare quei sogni e quelle aspettative che l'avevano portata negli States.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un personaggio che piace a tutte perché fa delle scelte basate su valori affettivi.
> *Pensare cosa avrebbe fatto se fosse stata libera mi pare andare oltre la fantasia più sfrenata*. Anche un personaggio non sarebbe quello che è senza il suo vissuto.


stabilito che è un film per cui stiamo parlando di "niente". La sofferenza di questa donna di fianco al marito con la mano sulla leva che apre la portiera e il pianto dopo, non mi fanno dubitare neanche per un attimo che se non ci fossero impedimenti sarebbe saltata giù dalla macchina passando dal finestrino senza aprire la portiera
ma io sono una estremamente romantica....


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale personaggio di film avete trovato simile a voi?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BJFwzls8-s


Avete presente Noodles anziano (De Niro) in "C'era una volta in America" ?

Ecco, mi vedo un pò come lui.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Sì, molto difficile, perchè in entrambi i casi non ci sarebbe stata una felicità completa.* Se fosse partita con lui il pensiero dell'abbandono della famiglia si sarebbe fatto insopportabile nel giro di breve tempo: restando ha rinunciato a realizzare quei sogni e quelle aspettative che l'avevano portata negli States.


Questa credo sia la realtà di molti..


----------



## xfactor (5 Settembre 2010)

e alle volte mi sento un pò così!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_iSuM5PWo&feature=related


Vieni a cena con me?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> e alle volte mi sento un pò così!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_iSuM5PWo&feature=related
> 
> ...


 Preferirei di no...  ..ma non offenderti (e non offendermi) :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero stati i figli e il marito alla fine quella portiera l'avrebbe aperta e avrebbe rischiato...magari si sbagliavano e quell'amore sarebbe durato. Lei si è comportato come tutti si aspettavano che facesse. Io l'ho ammirata molto per questo


 La scena è costruita benissimo.
Ma ci piace perché pensiamo "scendi!!" perché sappiamo che non lo farà.
Se l'avesse fatto non piacerebbe neanche a noi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La scena è costruita benissimo.
> Ma ci piace perché pensiamo "scendi!!" perché sappiamo che non lo farà.
> Se l'avesse fatto non piacerebbe neanche a noi.


Parla per te io ogni volta che lo vedo spero in un finale diverso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parla per te io ogni volta che lo vedo spero in un finale diverso


Certo!
Mandi avanti lei ...che a te vien da ridere...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo!
> Mandi avanti lei ...che a te vienda ridere...


Hai capito benissimo. Spero sempre che lei abbia il coraggio di fare quello che un sacco di altre donne non avranno mai il coraggio di fare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo. Spero sempre che lei abbia il coraggio di fare quello che un sacco di altre donne non avranno mai il coraggio di fare


 E' quello che ho detto.
Si chiede a un personaggio un coraggio che non si ha perché non sarebbe coraggio, ma viltà.
Non si abbandonano i figli per nessun amore.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto.
> Si chiede a un personaggio un coraggio che non si ha perché non sarebbe coraggio, ma viltà.
> Non si abbandonano i figli per nessun amore.


Hai ragione è così. A volte però mi fermo a pensare a quelle donne che hanno sacrificato l'intera vita per i figli. Poi i figli crescono e se ne vanno, spesso tu diventi quasi un peso oppure vanno semplicemente per la loro strada e tu ti ritrovi con un uomo che non ami da tempo e con un'età che non ti consente di ricominciare e allora non so se sei contenta di quel coraggio che non hai trasformato in viltà. 
Può essere uno spunto su cui riflettere....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione è così. A volte però mi fermo a pensare a quelle donne che hanno sacrificato l'intera vita per i figli. Poi i figli crescono e se ne vanno, spesso tu diventi quasi un peso oppure vanno semplicemente per la loro strada e tu ti ritrovi con un uomo che non ami da tempo e con un'età che non ti consente di ricominciare e allora non so se sei contenta di quel coraggio che non hai trasformato in viltà.
> Può essere uno spunto su cui riflettere....


 Ho detto figli. Non ho detto marito.
In quella specifica storia seguire lui avrebbe significato rinunciare ai figli. E quello è il motivo per cui resta (con tutte le considerazioni che abbiamo fatto). Se la situazione avesse concesso di avere entrambi non avrebbe funzionato il plot.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> e alle volte mi sento un pò così!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH_iSuM5PWo&feature=related
> 
> ...


Adoro alla follia quel film, specie per le scene con le goldberg suonate da Gould. Ogni volta che suono le goldberg penso a lui.
Se mi guardo dentro, una parte di me è esattamente come lui, hannibal.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La scena è costruita benissimo.
> Ma ci piace perché pensiamo "scendi!!" perché sappiamo che non lo farà.
> Se l'avesse fatto non piacerebbe neanche a noi.



Quoto. E poi si piange irrimediabilmente.
Infatti non lo guardo più perchè sennò piango


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto. E poi si piange irrimediabilmente.
> Infatti non lo guardo più perchè sennò piango


 Si guarda per piangere... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho detto figli. Non ho detto marito.
> In quella specifica storia seguire lui avrebbe significato rinunciare ai figli. E quello è il motivo per cui resta (con tutte le considerazioni che abbiamo fatto). Se la situazione avesse concesso di avere entrambi non avrebbe funzionato il plot.


infatti pensavo a quante donne per non abbandonare i figli scelgono di restare con il proprio marito che magari non amano più rinunciando a un grande amore. Mi domandavo cosa succede quando i figli prendono la loro strada


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si guarda per piangere... :mrgreen:



...e per attaccare il vasetto di Nutella per consolarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto. E poi si piange irrimediabilmente.
> Infatti non lo guardo più perchè sennò piango


Io credo di averlo visto 20 volte e tutte le volte allago il salotto.
Su Premium quest'estate in 3 giorni l'ho visto 4 volte. Ero arrivata a guardarlo su Mya e poi riguardare il finale su Mya +1.......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> infatti pensavo a quante donne per non abbandonare i figli scelgono di restare con il proprio marito che magari non amano più rinunciando a un grande amore. Mi domandavo cosa succede quando i figli prendono la loro strada


:calcio:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...e per attaccare il vasetto di Nutella per consolarsi.


 ...o la vaschetta del gelato... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> infatti pensavo a quante donne per non abbandonare i figli scelgono di restare con il proprio marito che magari non amano più rinunciando a un grande amore. Mi domandavo cosa succede quando i figli prendono la loro strada


 Mica viviamo negli anni '50.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adoro alla follia quel film, specie per le scene con le goldberg suonate da Gould. Ogni volta che suono le goldberg penso a lui.
> Se mi guardo dentro, una parte di me è esattamente come lui, hannibal.


 
Riassumendo sei un misto tra Jack Nicholson in "Tutto può succedere " e Anthony Hopkins in "Il silenzio degli innocenti"....La faccenda si fà interssante:carneval::carneval::up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :calcio:


 non ho capito i protagonisti...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica viviamo negli anni '50.


Perchè secondo te adesso non succede? io ho i miei dubbi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè secondo te adesso non succede? io ho i miei dubbi


 Se succede i figli sono un alibi.


----------



## Sabina (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che ho detto.
> Si chiede a un personaggio un coraggio che non si ha perché non sarebbe coraggio, ma viltà.
> Non si abbandonano i figli per nessun amore.


E' vero... non si abbandonano i figli per nessun amore. Eppure non è una cosa così scontata. Accade anche questo... la compagna di un mio collega l'ha fatto (pentendosene anni dopo naturalmente)... per un uomo oltretutto  comunque molto facile al tradimento (anche se lei non l'ha mai saputo). 
Che tristezza!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se succede i figli sono un alibi.


No Persa conosco donne che si sono annientate, sopportando di tutto solo per i figli.. non sempre sono alibi spesso li amiamo così tanto da dimenticare noi stesse. E forse è giusto così ma mi domando spesso se un giorno guardandosi indietro qualcuna non possa pentirsi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' vero... non si abbandonano i figli per nessun amore. Eppure non è una cosa così scontata. Accade anche questo... la compagna di un mio collega l'ha fatto (pentendosene anni dopo naturalmente)... per un uomo oltretutto comunque molto facile al tradimento (anche se lei non l'ha mai saputo).
> Che tristezza!


 Non è l'unica.
Sapessi quanti ne ho visti di bambini che non riescono più a sorridere. Ridono, ma non sorridono più.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Persa conosco donne che si sono annientate, sopportando di tutto solo per i figli.. non sempre sono alibi spesso li amiamo così tanto da dimenticare noi stesse. E forse è giusto così ma mi domando spesso se un giorno guardandosi indietro qualcuna non possa pentirsi


 Ma i figli non vogliono e non hanno bisogno di madri annientate.
Qui stiamo parlando di scelte consapevoli, non di persone incapaci o impossibilitate per condizioni socioculturali di scegliere.
Io vivo comunque in una realtà decisamente non abbiente, ma chi vuole può sempre scegliere.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i figli non vogliono e non hanno bisogno di madri annientate.
> Qui stiamo parlando di scelte consapevoli, non di persone incapaci o impossibilitate per condizioni socioculturali di scegliere.
> Io vivo comunque in una realtà decisamente non abbiente, ma chi vuole può sempre scegliere.


Annientate nel senso che finiscono per fare solo le madri. Nel senso che non esiste nient'altro che i figli e rinunciano a poter essere felici..e riescono a farlo senza farlo pesare ai figli.
Non c'entra la condizione socioculturale c'entra mettere i figli sempre e solo al primo posto e mai una volta se stesse.
Io non dico che sia sbagliato mi domando solo se prima o poi non ci si penta.
Mi rendo conto di essere andata fuori dal tema del film


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho capito i protagonisti...


la moglie butta fuori a calci il marito  :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la moglie butta fuori a calci il marito :carneval:


Ah ok. Ho pensato fosse per me per quello che acevo scritto e non capivo......E:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo di averlo visto 20 volte e tutte le volte allago il salotto.
> Su Premium quest'estate in 3 giorni l'ho visto 4 volte. Ero arrivata a guardarlo su Mya e poi riguardare il finale su Mya +1.......


Ho preso un rubino per questo post 
Commento "piangi per hannibal ovviamente"
Sei veramente molto spiritoso/a peccato che non ti firmi, mi piacciono le persone con il senso dell'umorismo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho preso un rubino per questo post
> Commento "piangi per hannibal ovviamente"
> Sei veramente molto spiritoso/a peccato che non ti firmi, mi piacciono le persone con il senso dell'umorismo.....


Se pubblicassi quello che ricevo io... alcuni dovrebbero vergognarsi.
Non ti preoccupare, visto a quali post vengono date valutazioni negative.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Annientate nel senso che finiscono per fare solo le madri. Nel senso che non esiste nient'altro che i figli e rinunciano a poter essere felici..e riescono a farlo senza farlo pesare ai figli.
> Non c'entra la condizione socioculturale c'entra mettere i figli sempre e solo al primo posto e mai una volta se stesse.
> Io non dico che sia sbagliato mi domando solo se prima o poi non ci si penta.
> Mi rendo conto di essere andata fuori dal tema del film


 Non riesco a immaginare un modo per essere madri che consista nell'annientamento di sè che non sia patologico e come tale non certamente favorevole ai figli.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

se devo essere sincero non mi sono mai riconosciuto/specchiato in un personaggio di un film. cosa potrebbe voler dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Leonardo Da Vinci ha detto:


> se devo essere sincero non mi sono mai riconosciuto/specchiato in un personaggio di un film. cosa potrebbe voler dire?


Che non sei personaggiabile... :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:
A me fai pensare a Maritn mcFly


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che non sei personaggiabile... :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:
> A me fai pensare a Maritn mcFly


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2010)

*Leonardo*

E invece sbagli......con un minimo di acutezza potresti vederti tranquillamente in Alvaruccio Vitali nel suo film di pregio GIGI ER BULLO!!Guardalo e mi dirai....!!:up:


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (6 Settembre 2010)




----------



## xfactor (4 Novembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmpPCjXV6SI&p=A7B30E33D409723A&playnext=1&index=19


Ciao persa....


----------



## oscuro (9 Novembre 2010)

*gIGI ER BULLO*

GIGI ER BULLO...:rotfl::rotfl:!!!!


----------

